

Kadira Launched – Performance Monitoring for Meteor - arunoda
https://kadira.io/

======
FlipOne
What a great addition to the Meteor ecosystem! Just one piece of feedback if I
may: I looked at your pricing, realizing beforehand that a great majority of
your target market will most likely have to come from individuals, small
development shops or startups.

I was looking at your "Startup" plan features and pricing, and was wondering
if you may want to reconsider this package. I read that one of the most
important key performance metrics of an SaaS product (like Kadira) is "churn".
I believe you can attract MORE customers and keep them if your "Startup" plan
is packaged and priced attractively.

I want you guys to succeed, so here's my two-cents' worth or unsolicited
advice for the Startup Package:

1\. Offer Data Retention for 1 month (4 weeks)

2\. Set the Price at $9.95 per month per host (remember, a customer will most
likely have more than one host over the long-term if you can keep this
customer)

This packaging/pricing also helps enhance the entire Meteor ecosystem. You
also help small developers like us be better Meteor developers.

(As for the "Pro" package, have you thought about renaming it (perhaps
"Enterprise")? To me, "Pro" means an individual developer.

Thanks, Arunoda, for another great contribution to the burgeoning Meteor
ecosystem.

~~~
arunoda
Hi,

We've alter our pricing model. See: [https://kadira.io/blog/we-heard-
you/](https://kadira.io/blog/we-heard-you/)

Thank You for your input.

------
shelkie
Thanks for creating this Arunoda! It's made tracking down bottlenecks in
Meteor very easy. We were a bit concerned about how Meteor was going perform
under load, but haven't run into any major issues so far.

~~~
arunoda
Yeah. Currently Meteor performs very well with oplog integration.

We'll show you any potential issues and stay in touch with the app.

~~~
shelkie
Using Modulus.io, so haven't been able to enable oplog yet, but performance is
still pretty decent. Several thousand active subscriptions on modest server
without any issues whatsoever.

------
michaelmior
This looks great! I'm curious how they'll be able to fulfill the "free
forever" promise though.

------
karldanninger
Amazing! Thanks Arunoda. This looks out of this world (pun intended)

------
meira
Great job, Arunoda! Amazing. An important step for Meteor.

------
timothy_joh
Congrats Arunoda, this looks stellar

~~~
arunoda
Thanks :)

------
jimbog
Great! Just signed up.

~~~
arunoda
Thanks.

